# Kenevo SL a flop?



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Or just too expensive?

All my local shops have one, some it’s been sitting. When I bought my Kenevo last Summer they were total unobtanium.

is the SL not the bike people want, or is it the 5 figure price tag? I kinda figured once a bike was north of 8k it didn’t mattterif it was 8 or 18…


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Not what I’ve seen. Most bike shops have to keep 1 for a certain period of time on the floor before they can sell it. Maybe this is what you are noticing? Most bike shops around here cannot get their ebike orders at all.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Many want power and if i am correct it offers less power so strike 1
small batery strike 2
$$$$$ strike 3
they just do not care by showing 15,000$ it makes 10,000$ look OK
so they pull all prices up and PROFITS$$$$


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe this is a regional thing. My LBS can’t get enough of these, quickly enough.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'd love to have one, but at $11K for the cheapest model, it's WAY out of my budget. 

I wanted a Kenevo in 2020 as my first emtb. Local lbs couldn't get one, and they were sold out online by February of 2020 (when I first started looking). Kind of glad they were because my Reign E+1 has been solid.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

S3 Experts are available online direct from Specialized so they are not that rare. 25 within a few hundred miles of Socal and the shop names are changing daily so yes, they are out there.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

The bike is living rent free in my head, unfortunately (for me). I CAN budget one, just, though it's a stretch. But I WOULD have to sell my 2020 Kenevo, which I was lucky enough to catch. Your story and mine are similar except I caught one by being in the right LBS within hours of them getting one (shipped, not even arrived). But I go back and forth between want and keep-FF so much, no good. 

I wonder if the availability is Specialized doing a good job preparing for the launch this time, or just weak sales.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm going to sell my Pivot Shuttle and then hopefully, find a Levo SL. If not, a Kenovo SL it is! Both look great to me.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Best bike I've ridden and been lucky enough to own.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I just tried my friend's. It's fantastic. Pricepoint is off putting but the bike is a heavy hitter


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd seriously consider adding one alongside my full-fat Levo if they ever release a Comp spec. As it is, it's too expensive of a build (specifically the carbon) in style of bike that I would have a higher-than-average-chance of spontaneously dismounting.


----------



## pipots (May 18, 2017)

DtEW said:


> I'd seriously consider adding one alongside my full-fat Levo if they ever release a Comp spec. As it is, it's too expensive of a build (specifically the carbon) in style of bike that I would have a higher-than-average-chance of spontaneously dismounting.


your wish just came true: Specialized adds cheaper Turbo Kenevo SL Comp to range


----------



## Blownoutrides (May 4, 2020)

Only one ride in on mine and halfway down the first decent decided to sell my Enduro. I’d claim the KSL descends slightly better then the Enduro and you can rack up more laps in the same amount of time and get the same workout (if you want). Steep price tag but for me it’s worth it big time.

I honestly got cold feet right after building it up. Wasn’t too comfortable with the idea of being an ebike guy. Kind of had to force myself to ride it for the first time today and holy crap is it good.

Only minor complaint is the motor noise. Sounds like an RC car. Other than that this is a game changer if you ride the self-shuttle type stuff it’s made for.


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes the SL dont sell as well cause they have so much less power. Not a surprise really


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome rig, if you ride alone, or are in a group of ‘light’ ebikes…


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

I don’t see the point of a Kenevo SL when you can buy a Rise with a Factory 36. Seriously, If you’re climbing up steep mountain paths that needs 170mm of travel on the descent, what’s the low torque SL motor going to do for you.

I guess there are some people for who love long travel bikes for general trail riding. Then I suppose for some the Kenevo SL makes sense.

Don’t get me wrong, I like Specialize bikes, Stumper, Levo, but I wouln’t look at an SL until they upgrade the motor to something competitive with what’s on offer from Rotwild and Orbea. If I wanted a sub 50lb long travel ebike, I’d buy a Santa Cruz Bullit


----------



## Blownoutrides (May 4, 2020)

underblu said:


> I don’t see point of a Kenevo SL when you can buy a Rise with a Factory 36. Seriously, If you’re climbing up steep mountain paths that needs 170mm of travel on the descent, what’s the low torque SL motor going to do for you.
> 
> I guess there are some people for who love long travel bikes for general trail riding. Then I suppose for some the Kenevo SL makes sense.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I like Specialize bikes, Stumper, Levo, but I wouln’t look at an SL until they upgrade the motor to something competitive with what’s on offer from Rotwild and Rise. If I wanted a sub 50lb long travel ebike, I’d buy a Santa Cruz Bullit


The point is you get a bike that rides, jumps, corners, exactly like the enduro (better, if you ask me) but you get 40% more decent for the same climbing workout.

It’s not trying to be the best ebike. Instead it’s asking the question of why you would ride a regular bike if this performs the same and provides way more of the fun ****.

Its not an ebikers ebike. It’s not for everyone. But for me it is the best bike I’ve ever ridden, motor or no (and I was a serious skeptic).

I think the future of ebikes is likely a ~40lb bike like this with a 95nm motor like the bigger bikes. Until then I’m pretty pumped on this.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Blownoutrides said:


> The point is you get a bike that rides, jumps, corners, exactly like the enduro (better, if you ask me) but you get 40% more decent for the same climbing workout.
> 
> It’s not trying to be the best ebike. Instead it’s asking the question of why you would ride a regular bike if this performs the same and provides way more of the fun ****.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I felt after riding one. Felt way more similar to my enduro than my full size ebike. Only reason I’m afraid to pull the trigger (other than price) is that 90% of my riding buddies are on full sized ebikes and most have two batteries, so riding in groups I’d would likely feel like I’m either slowing them down, or having to use my battery too fast to keep up, or having to work twice as hard to keep up; which then any of those takes away from some of the fun. 

And I don’t like owning 2 bikes because I’m terrible at adapting to changes and even the smallest geo/sizing changes takes me forever to get used to. Mostly waiting for a full sized kenevo with the same design as the current SL/Enduro.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I love the idea of this bike. A heavy hitting Enduro bike that climbs like a XC bike (not a dirt bike), f*ck yes please. 
However totally illegal on most of the trails here, which is for the better considering the mindset of most e-bikers.
But on the steepest most fun trails it sure would be a kick.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My local motorcycle shop has a bunch of Levo's in stock. They do sell them but a bit more slowly. They actually had someone break into the store and steal 2 of them. The thief gave the bikes to a drug dealer but the cops cannot locate the dude's exact position. The idiot who broke into the store came back a couple days later, stole a 3rd bike, and then tried to sell it on OfferUp. He was arrested next day and they got the bike back. 

Other than that, I'm slowly entering the market for an eMTB. I'm leaning towards an entry level Levo but we will see!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> This is exactly how I felt after riding one. Felt way more similar to my enduro than my full size ebike. Only reason I’m afraid to pull the trigger (other than price) is that 90% of my riding buddies are on full sized ebikes and most have two batteries, so riding in groups I’d would likely feel like I’m either slowing them down, or having to use my battery too fast to keep up, or having to work twice as hard to keep up; which then any of those takes away from some of the fun.
> 
> And I don’t like owning 2 bikes because I’m terrible at adapting to changes and even the smallest geo/sizing changes takes me forever to get used to. Mostly waiting for a full sized kenevo with the same design as the current SL/Enduro.


I think the Levo SL is on sale right now which may mean a new SL similar to the full power Levo. Would be amazing to have the Evo geo adjustability in the SL package.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Salespunk said:


> I think the Levo SL is on sale right now which may mean a new SL similar to the full power Levo. Would be amazing to have the Evo geo adjustability in the SL package.


I'd be interested to see if they make a full power version of the Kenevo SL, the regular full power Kenevo seems to be neglected I've read its discontinued but still see it up on Specialized's site.


----------



## BV2 (Mar 14, 2020)

Where is the Kenevo SL on "sale". I am curious as the KSL is very intriguing to me. It is stupid expensive though. I am E curious, but not ready to be towed up the mtn. I like the idea of the small motor and big suspension. Looking to just make the ball busting climbs a bit less painful.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

By chance do any of you ride a Kenevo on all sorts of trails? Not just downhill riding?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Battery said:


> By chance do any of you ride a Kenevo on all sorts of trails? Not just downhill riding?


I ride my regular Kenevo everywhere. It's setup with DH tires and Cushcore.
The triple crown fork is never a problem in any corners and I love the bike. It would not be my recommendation for easy flat trails but it still rips on them. Lighter tires and lowing the front would push it very close to Levo handling with extra travel of course.


----------

